# point d'interrogation clignotant au démarrage



## cinto (2 Mai 2003)

lorsque je démarre mon powerbook sous OS 9.2.2, une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche plus ou moins longtemps ce qui empêche le démarrage ou le ralentit.

Que faire?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mai 2003)

redemarre a partir du CD et fait une installation speciale pour ne remplacer que le systeme.


----------



## Oizo (2 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par cinto:</font><hr /> * lorsque je démarre mon powerbook sous OS 9.2.2, une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche plus ou moins longtemps ce qui empêche le démarrage ou le ralentit.

Que faire?

Merci de vos réponses   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vérifie que tu as bien ton disque dur de sélectionné dans le tableau de bord démarrage, et non le disque réseau. Car ci ce disque réseau est inexistant ca ralentit effectivement le démarrage en affichant un point d'interrogation au début...


----------



## Télémac (2 Mai 2003)

le point d'interrogation généralement veut dire que le système est introuvable

soit qu'il est fusillé

soit qu'effectivement dans TDB démarrage les préférences sont modifiées auquel cas il faut lui redire quel disque

sinon un  coup de norton

essaye aussi de démarrer sur le cd d'installation

glisse le finder du cd sur le système de ton DD


sinon réinstallation


----------



## cinto (2 Mai 2003)

J'ai déjà vérifier les diques avec diskwarrior mais je vais jeter un oeil dans le tdb.

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2003)

en général le simple fait de cliquer sur l'icone du disque de démarrage dans le TdB Démarrage permet d'éviter ce clignotement et la perte de temps.


----------



## vm (12 Mai 2003)

normalement le tableau de bord demarrage regle ce probleme


----------



## scofild11 (18 Mai 2009)

bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème même en appuyant sur C sa ne marche pas .
quand j'allume le macbook je ne voix que un écran blanc si je maintient la touche C je vois un dossier qui clignote avec point d'interrogation ?.d'après que se que je viens de lire je voudrai savoir comment savoir si le DD est HS 
merci


----------



## Invité (18 Mai 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème même en appuyant sur C sa ne marche pas .
> quand j'allume le macbook je ne voix que un écran blanc si je maintient la touche C je vois un dossier qui clignote avec point d'interrogation ?.d'après que se que je viens de lire je voudrai savoir comment savoir si le DD est HS
> merci



Si tu démarre sans Cd bootable la touche "c" au démarrage ne donne rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème même en appuyant sur C sa ne marche pas .
> quand j'allume le macbook je ne voix que un écran blanc si je maintient la touche C je vois un dossier qui clignote avec point d'interrogation ?.d'après que se que je viens de lire je voudrai savoir comment savoir si le DD est HS
> merci



Déjà, si tu nous disais quel modèle de Mac tu as &#8230; 

Cela dit, un écran blanc, ça sent le contrôleur HS, j'ai un PowerBook G4 comme ça par terre à côté de mon bureau, pour le démarrer, faut lui mettre un disque Firewire, parce que le disque interne est en bon état (enfin &#8230; était, parce que je l'ai sorti du PB pour le mettre dans un boîtier externe), c'est le contrôleur IDE qui a lâché !


----------



## scofild11 (18 Mai 2009)

j'ai du nouveau maitenant en apuyant CRLT il me donne un cadenas avec une sorte de saisie juste en bas de celui ci 
sa serai t-il pas un open firmeware??


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> j'ai du nouveau maitenant en apuyant CRLT il me donne un cadenas avec une sorte de saisie juste en bas de celui ci
> sa serai t-il pas un open firmeware??



Open Firmware, c'est "Command" + "Option" + "O" + "F" au démarrage, pas "Ctrl", mais si tu te décidais à nous dire de quel modèle de Mac il s'agit, on pourrait en savoir un peu plus !


----------



## scofild11 (19 Mai 2009)

bon j'ai lu dans quelque topic que le mot passe venait du open firmware en appuyant sur clrt je crois et effectivement c'est
"Command" + "Option" + "O" + "F" 
mais je n'arrive pas car je ne vous pas c'est quoi la touche commande et option 
est-ce la touche apple ?
pour mon macbook je n'en sais pas plus car je n'arrive pas a rentrer dans les menus
..


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2009)

Un MacBook ?  Tu essaies de mettre Mac OS 9 sur un MacBook ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## scofild11 (19 Mai 2009)

na lol mac osx leopard


----------



## Invité (19 Mai 2009)

Putain, je vieillis !
Je ne comprends pas un post sur deux dans ce topic ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> na lol mac osx leopard



C'est pas ce que tu disais plus haut 



scofild11 a dit:


> bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème même en appuyant sur C sa ne marche pas .



Or, le problème, c'était :



cinto a dit:


> lorsque je démarre mon powerbook *sous OS 9.2.2*, une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche plus ou moins longtemps ce qui empêche le démarrage ou le ralentit.



Donc, ton problème n'a rien à voir, ni sa place ici, c'est dans le forum "Mac OS X" que tu dois poster, ici, c'est le coin des vieux Mac et des anciens Mac OS (jusqu'à 9.2.2, pas plus) !



Invité a dit:


> Putain, je vieillis !
> Je ne comprends pas un post sur deux dans ce topic ! :mouais:



Donc, tu comprends presque un post sur deux dans ce topic ! Ah oui, effectivement, ta compréhension s'améliore, alors, encore quinze ou vingt ans d'efforts intensifs, et tu arriveras à comprendre tout un (petit) topic !


----------



## scofild11 (20 Mai 2009)

ahh exusez moi sinon ce n'est pas moi qui a ecrit


lorsque je démarre mon powerbook *sous OS 9.2.2*, une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche plus ou moins longtemps ce qui empêche le démarrage ou le ralentit.

mais plutôt cinto


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2009)

scofild11 a dit:


> ahh exusez moi sinon ce n'est pas moi qui a ecrit
> 
> 
> lorsque je démarre mon powerbook *sous OS 9.2.2*, une icône de dossier avec un point d'interrogation clignotant s'affiche plus ou moins longtemps ce qui empêche le démarrage ou le ralentit.
> ...



Précisément, je citais son post pour te remémorer le sujet du topic, et ainsi te montrer que tu étais hors sujet ! 

Donc, je confirme, pour ton problème, tu fais une recherche dans "Mac OS X", et si tu ne trouves rien, tu ouvres un topic là bas !


----------

